# Bristol and SW Vs Wales - A peace conference on Neutral Soil



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

After many nights of RSI and bloodshed, the war between Wales and the SW of England has reached its bloody conclusion.

Following Bristol and SW's achieving 10,000 of posts, the war is over.

I propose a peace conference pronto before any more lives are lost.

If you Northerners will play hosts, invitaions will be sent to delegates from both sides.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

the first thing to sort out is the executions.

we plan fair trials, to be followed by lots of fair executions


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm not surrendering to the Yokels!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

heads for the hills!

i'll never surrender ya hear!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

King Biscuit Time this morning


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> the first thing to sort out is the executions.
> 
> we plan fair trials, to be followed by lots of fair executions



Neck shots or killed in the face?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Let em run. . . they'll just die tired !!


----------



## Spion (Apr 12, 2006)

What the hell's this!? All you carrot crunchers, off our land - now! Or we'll send Mancs and Scousers to nick your stereo while you're out. And while they're doing that we'll keep you occupied by getting Yorkshire folk to bore you to death about the virtues of being tight-fisted and Geordies to bang on about exactly how marvellous their little city is.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

I propose a 300 year campaign of guerilla warfare. Best check under your combine harvester each morning.


----------



## Fledgling (Apr 13, 2006)

North's better than them both combined, don't wanna be neutral, we'll take you both on and win.


----------



## JKKne (May 1, 2006)

Settled

Gods Country (The North) VS What he had left over when he'd done everything else (Wales And Bit of the South thats not London)


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Fledgling (May 2, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> King Biscuit Time this morning



I have in my hand is a piece of......shit. 

Anyone see that, John Cleese!


----------

